# "Karpfenblei"/ "Grundblei" aus Kieselsteinen in 5 min. selbstgemacht



## baitcaster85 (18. April 2012)

Hallo,

nach längerer Zeit und Überlegung kam ich zu dem Entschluss, dass ich mein Hausgewässer nicht mehr mit Schwermetallen verseuchen werde.

Schließlich landet jedes abgerissene Blei auf den Grund des Gewässers und bleibt für die "Ewigkeit" dort liegen, es sei denn, ein Karpfen verwechselt es mit einem Boilie und bringt es nach dem Fang zum Vorschein 

ich denke die Idee und das Motto ist hierfür nicht schlecht.

Und das Beste:

Die "Gewichte" kosten null komma nichts !

http://img36.*ih.us/img36/2434/img0976wo.th.jpg
http://img213.*ih.us/img213/5253/img0975l.th.jpg
http://img838.*ih.us/img838/7558/img0974ct.th.jpg


----------



## reticulatus (18. April 2012)

*AW: "Karpfenblei"/ "Grundblei" aus Kieselsteinen in 5 min. selbstgemacht*

Haben wir auch schon gemacht, im See, Teich und langsam fließenden Bach oder Fluß geht es sehr gut, bei schnellfließenden Gewässern allerdings unbrauchbar, da die Steine bei entsprechendem Gewicht eine üble Größe erreichen würden, auf Grund der Dichte des Materials, bzw des spezifischen Gewichts.

"Bleifreie" Grundbleie machen wir auch aus Edelstahl-,Baustahl- und Messingabschnitten aus der Restekiste, die wir selbst in Norwegen benutzen dürfen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. April 2012)

*AW: "Karpfenblei"/ "Grundblei" aus Kieselsteinen in 5 min. selbstgemacht*

Sicherlich ein guter Gedankenansatz.#6

Nur,wenn du weit werfen mußt,hängst du dann einen 
Ziegelstein dran? 
Das spezifische Gewicht der Materialien wird dir dann Grenzen setzen.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. April 2012)

*AW: "Karpfenblei"/ "Grundblei" aus Kieselsteinen in 5 min. selbstgemacht*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Haben wir auch schon gemacht, im See, Teich und langsam fließenden Bach oder Fluß geht es sehr gut, bei schnellfließenden Gewässern allerdings unbrauchbar, da die Steine bei entsprechendem Gewicht eine üble Größe erreichen würden, auf Grund der Dichte des Materials.
> "Bleifreie" Grundbleie machen wir auch aus Edelstahl-,Baustahl-, Messingabschnitten aus der Restekiste.


 



Warst schneller.:m


----------



## baitcaster85 (20. April 2012)

*AW: "Karpfenblei"/ "Grundblei" aus Kieselsteinen in 5 min. selbstgemacht*

gebe euch allen recht, dass die steine natürlich ein geringes spezif. gewicht aufweisen als blei.

aber weit werfen kann man die dinger auf jeden fall.
ich werfe z.b. mit einem stein (durchmesser 6cm, ca. 50g) weit über 70m. mehr brauche ich nicht am see.

was fließgewässer betrifft, muss man recht geben, halten die stein dem druck nicht stand und man braucht entsprechend gößere brocken.

an stahl hatte ich auch gedacht.

wollte auch stahl oder edelstahl für die dropshot angelei verwenden.
allerdings scheue ich mich davor, den dingern ein loch durch zu jagen,
da ich nicht weiß, ob die bohrköpfe mitmachen.

vlt. habt ihr schon erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Strahleman (20. April 2012)

*AW: "Karpfenblei"/ "Grundblei" aus Kieselsteinen in 5 min. selbstgemacht*



baitcaster85 schrieb:


> wollte auch stahl oder edelstahl für die dropshot angelei verwenden.
> allerdings scheue ich mich davor, den dingern ein loch durch zu jagen,
> da ich nicht weiß, ob die bohrköpfe mitmachen.
> 
> vlt. habt ihr schon erfahrungen gemacht.



Für sowas gibt es Stahlbohrer im Baumarkt. Hab damit schon öfters Stahl gebohrt. Wichtig ist nur, dass du die beim Bohren Zeit lässt und mit ein bisschen Gefühl rangehst. Also, net mit Gewalt das Loch "reinstanzen" 
Dazu ein bisschen Kühlmittel (z. B. Wasser, wenn sonst nichts anderes verfügbar ist) benutzen. Das bindet dann auch direkt die Späne, die dann nicht überall rumfliegen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (20. April 2012)

*AW: "Karpfenblei"/ "Grundblei" aus Kieselsteinen in 5 min. selbstgemacht*

Mein Tip: Nagelblei! (Für stehende/langsam fließende Gewässer)

Einfach Nägel im gewünschten Gewicht nehmen, Kopf abzwicken und mit Hilfe eines Stück Schrumpfschlauches einen Wirbel an einem Ende befestigen.
An die Stelle wo der Schrumpfschlauch hin kommt ein paar Macken in den Nagel machen (damit nichts rutscht), z.B. mit Seitenschneider.
AM ende noch entgraten.

Die Teile fliegen weit und tauchen sehr Leise ein.

Natürlich sollte man sie (wie kein Angelgewicht) in Richtung Menschen schmeißen, da immer ein Restrisiko bleibt dass was reißtt usw...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. April 2012)

*AW: "Karpfenblei"/ "Grundblei" aus Kieselsteinen in 5 min. selbstgemacht*

Ich habe in einem anderen Thema diesen Beitrag zu einem ähnlichen Thema verfasst...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3606735&postcount=18

Ich frage mich schon seit Jahren wann unsere Politiker mal drauf kommen Angelblei zu verbieten... 
Aber vllt. erledigt sich das bald von selbst wenn die Rohstoffpreise noch weiter steigen. Im Moment werden so einige Angelbleie noch in Indien und China gefertigt, aber es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Produktion in noch billigere Länder (mit event. niedrigeren Sicherheitsstandars) verlegt wird.


----------



## Micha383 (22. April 2012)

*AW: "Karpfenblei"/ "Grundblei" aus Kieselsteinen in 5 min. selbstgemacht*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem anderen Thema diesen Beitrag zu einem ähnlichen Thema verfasst...
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3606735&postcount=18
> 
> ...



Sehr interessant was du da geschrieben und beschrieben hast.
Was für die eigene Sicherheit in bezug auf die Vergiftung durch Blei helfen könnte, wäre das man nur noch beschichtete Bleie verwendet oder wie siehst du das?

Durch entsprechende (Pulver)Beschichtung würde es keinen Feinststaubabrieb geben und man kommt nicht direkt mit dem Blei in kontakt.

Was mir gerade durch den Kopfgeht ist das ich mich vll mal bei meinem Arzt melde für nen Test auf auf Blei in der Blutbahn.

Habe erst gestern wieder eine Posenmontage vorbebleit mit den Typischen kleinen Klemmbleikugeln. Natürlich typisch für Angler mit den Zähnen angepresst.

Gibts denn zu den Klemmbleien eine Alternative mit nem ähnlichen spezifischem Gewicht und gleicher "weichheit" zum anpressen?

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. April 2012)

*AW: "Karpfenblei"/ "Grundblei" aus Kieselsteinen in 5 min. selbstgemacht*

Das mit den beschichteten Bleien könnt eventuell helfen.

Aber bitte eines nicht vergessen: ich habe tagtäglich damit zu tun gehabt, ich war manchmal mehrmal täglich im Werk um abzuladen! Ist also eine andere Grundvorraussetzung.

Aber trotzdem sollte man eine gewisse Vorsicht walten lassen. Wenn man eine Fingerspitze voll mit Bleistaub hat und bekommt da nur einen Teil in den Körper, das dann öfter... Ich denke da kann u.U. schon eine gewisse Gefährdung entstehen.

Das mit den Bleischroten hab ich früher auch gemacht - ist auch nicht gut für die Zähne.


----------



## patti674 (30. April 2012)

*AW: "Karpfenblei"/ "Grundblei" aus Kieselsteinen in 5 min. selbstgemacht*

hab mir dazu auch meine Gedanken gemacht...

und zwar:
Dichte
Blei: Dichte 11,3 g/cm3
VA: 7,9 g/cm³
Messing: 8,86 g/cm³ (aufgrund der Farbe denke ich ungeeignet)

das heißt die Differenz ist nicht so sehr gravierend sodass die Bleigrößen sich eig. nur minimal unterscheiden dürften... 

da ich die Möglichkeit habe an den Werkstoff zu kommen und Zugang zu CNC-Maschinen habe werde ich mal versuchen wie das ausschaut. Mache grade CAD-Zeichnungen für das Blei um die Ausmaße zu bekommen und stelle danach eine Skizze ein um eure Meinungen zu erhalten J
  Mal schauen wie das ausschaut...
  Gruß patti


----------



## patti674 (30. April 2012)

*AW: "Karpfenblei"/ "Grundblei" aus Kieselsteinen in 5 min. selbstgemacht*

das wäre ein vorschlag von mir, was meint ihr?

dazu den noch eine M3 Ösenschraube

http://www.schraubenbude.de/store-p...etrischem-gewinde-m3x10-mm-100-stueck-p-22612


----------

